
Objects and Collections in pure C like Java - run4apps
https://github.com/josuemnb/SimpleC2.0
======
JPLeRouzic
I believe C++ was a preprocessor at the beginning, and I had long time ago a
book in French explaining how to do OOP with standard C. This attempt provides
probably as much I need of OOP, I always (since 1994) thought that C++ was an
ugly thing.

Thanks!

